# Help! How can I post a horn for sale? I haven't been here for a while...thanks!



## peeweedavern (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a tenor (1949 Buescher tenor) to sell and can't figure out how to post in the For Sale Forum...

Can anyone help this knucklehead...??? thanks!!

I see it was mentioned that: "If you were a member prior to June 16, 2013, you should have Marketplace Privileges regardless of your post count."...so I should have privileges, but can't seem to find a link to post in the FS/FT forum....


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

peeweedavern said:


> I have a tenor (1949 Buescher tenor) to sell and can't figure out how to post in the For Sale Forum...
> 
> Can anyone help this knucklehead...??? thanks!!
> 
> I see it was mentioned that: "If you were a member prior to June 16, 2013, you should have Marketplace Privileges regardless of your post count."...so I should have privileges, but can't seem to find a link to post in the FS/FT forum....


There's a hiccup in the coding. I'll contact a moderator on your behalf.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Peeweedavern,

I have granted you Marketplace privileges despite having only four posts, as you joined before the 2013 implementation of this Marketplace policy. For future reference, this is the sort of issue that should be PMed to a staff member rather than posted in a public thread.


----------

